# Jujitsu question



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2006)

I am not looking for a school, I am just curious. I have been looking at what MA schools are in my area and I came across one I have not seen before and I was wondering if anyone can tell me about this style of Jujitsu.

What is Taido Ryu Jujitsu?

I know of several Japanese schools of Jujitsu, I use to train Jujitsu (however I do not know which style) I looked up the Japanese styles and came up with these

Sosuishitsu-ryu 
Hontai Yoshin Ryu 
Araki Ryu Kogusoku 
Daito Ryu Aiki Jujutsu 
Katabami Ryu Ju-Jitsu 
Koppo Ryu 
Takenouchi Ryu 
Saigo Ryu Aiki Jujutsu 
Sekiguchi Shinshin Ryu 
Shin No Shindo Ryu 
Takeuchi Ryu 
Tatsumi Ryu 
Yagyu Shingan Ryu 
Yoshin Ryu 

But I do not see nor have I heard of Taido Ryu. 

Any information?

Thanks


----------



## Ivan86 (Jul 5, 2006)

The style I'm training in right now isn't in that list either.

Ronin-Ryu Jiu-Jitsu

No idea.


----------



## Emile (Jul 9, 2006)

Look at this site http://www.taidoryu.com/ may be you'll find something.

In fact many Martial arts using the word "taido" exist.
Tai-do created in the 70's from karate, jujutsu and aikido by the french R.Cassol.
Shintaido &#65288;&#26032;&#20307;&#36947;&#65289;&#12288;created in part from Shotokai karate by Hiroyuki Aoki in 1965.
Taido&#12288;&#65288;&#36528;&#36947;&#65289; created from okinawan Karate by Seiken Shukumine in 1965.
Another one (&#22826;&#36947;&#65289; created from Shorinji-kenpo.


----------



## KOROHO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think you will likely get decent training here.  It depends on what you are looking for.
In looking at the web site, it looks like a modern form of Jujutsu based on Judo with a Brazilian influence.  I would say that it is not a Japanese style, but developed here in the U.S.

I'm not saying anything bad about the school or style.  Go check it out and see.

Incidentally, atleast 1 of the styles in your list is not Japanese.  I would also suspect that Ronin Ryu is not a Japanese style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2006)

KOROHO said:
			
		

> I think you will likely get decent training here. It depends on what you are looking for.
> In looking at the web site, it looks like a modern form of Jujutsu based on Judo with a Brazilian influence. I would say that it is not a Japanese style, but developed here in the U.S.
> 
> I'm not saying anything bad about the school or style. Go check it out and see.
> ...


 
Thank You 

And where did Ronin Ryu come from?


----------

